# Which Rifle is best for me?



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

I have never owned a rifle before and am thinking of getting one mainly for deer hunting. I was at Scheel's today and was looking at a Tikka T3 .270 synthetic stock stainless barrel. How are these guns? Another thing to consider is what kind of .270 should I get. There is a Stainless SYN .270 Win and a Stainless SYN .270 WSM. What is the difference? I was also looking at the Ruger .270. This will also be a bolt action. I was also throwing around the idea of a Ruger but I like how smooth the bolt action is on the Tikka.

The scope I plan on getting is a Nikon Buckmaster 4.5-14x40

Thanks for any help


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Being a pushfeed fan myself go with the Tikka and as far as caliber go with the WSM a little more bang for the buck exspecially if you start to reload in the future. As for the scope Nikon makes a good scope but 4.5-14 is too much for the purposses you descrided it's not realy needed for most deer hunting aplications. Besides it would look kind of clumsy on such a sleek looking rifle and add unneeded wieght. Just my opinion


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Being a pushfeed fan myself go with the Tikka and as far as caliber go with the WSM a little more bang for the buck exspecially if you start to reload in the future. As for the scope Nikon makes a good scope but 4.5-14 is too much for the purposses you descrided it's not realy needed for most deer hunting aplications. Besides it would look kind of clumsy on such a sleek looking rifle and add unneeded wieght. Just my opinion


Scooter,

Thanks for the reply.

I am really leaning towards tikka. I may get the monarch scope 3-9x40. Whats the difference in barrel lengths?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't know how much help this will be to you, but I have a Ruger in .243. I really like the gun. I was also looking at the Tikka when I was deciding. AFter I bought my Ruger I heard all kinds of good things about the Tikka and from people who really liked their Tikkas. I think any of those guns would be good. I agree with Scooter on the scope power. I have a Scheels brand 3.5-10 x 42 and during deer season I leave mine usually dialed to 6 or 5 power. I have shot coyotes with it on 10 power. I don't know if 14 power would be necessary unless you are shooting long range varmints which you probably won't with a .270. Have fun shopping and be happy with what you buy!


----------



## nluchau (Nov 21, 2005)

Scooter said:


> Being a pushfeed fan myself go with the Tikka and as far as caliber go with the WSM a little more bang for the buck exspecially if you start to reload in the future. As for the scope Nikon makes a good scope but 4.5-14 is too much for the purposses you descrided it's not realy needed for most deer hunting aplications. Besides it would look kind of clumsy on such a sleek looking rifle and add unneeded wieght. Just my opinion


Scooter,

Thanks for the reply.

I am really leaning towards tikka. I may get the monarch scope 3-9x40. Whats the difference in barrel lengths?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

nulachau,

The Tikka your looking at is made by Sako of Finland and Sako has made top quailty rifles for more years than I've been around so there's no doubt that the Tikka would be of the same proven pedigree. I'm personally a Remington person but that's just me they fit me the best and most of all they chambered my favorite Utra Mags the .300 and .338. Right now I'm using Burris FFII 3-9x40 scopes with a Ballistic Plex recticle on my rifles and they have served me quite well again just my choice. But as stated before I have used Nikon and they are a good choice for scopes also. I'm also partial to equiptment that is made in the U.S.A. but thats peronal opinion. Hope this helps and good shooting in the future


----------

